# Need a prayer or two if you can spare one!



## shadetree_1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well the news is not good, Linda has had a bad set back, been in the hospital with her since last Thursday and the docs say she has rejection and the don't know if they can fix it and shes too weak for another lung transplant so I don't know if she will ever come home this time so wish us luck folks, we need it! If I'm not around for awhile I know you will understand.

Love you guys and gals!!!!!!!! WB has helped me keep my sanity throughout Linda's health problems and you are all dear to my heart!!

Joe and Linda

Reactions: Sincere 19


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2014)

All my best Joe, I'll keep a good thought for her.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe I'll make sure to say a prayer buddy.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe I'm real sorry to hear this. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and be hoping for the best possible outcome. 





.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 4, 2014)

hang in there man, will certainly send our best thoughts out to ya cl


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Joe, both of ya hang in there best you can !


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear of this setback...wishing the best for both of you.


----------



## TimR (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe, my thoughts and prayers to both Linda and you. So sorry to hear that, i can't even imagine how difficult it must be.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe and Linda both of you will be in mine and my wife's prayers today. Hang in best you can and keep faith.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe, you all are in our prayers.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2014)

After all you 2 have been through, so sorry to here this news. Prayers for peace to both of you.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 4, 2014)

Hoping for the best for the both of you!


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe, sorry to hear this news. You and Linda will be in my prayers.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 4, 2014)

Keeping fingers crossed for you both, Joe.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear the news Joe. I will say a prayer for you and Linda. Stay strong.


----------



## bluedot (Oct 4, 2014)

Praying for a positive outcome!


----------



## SENC (Oct 4, 2014)

I have and will continue to pray for you both, Joe.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been praying for y'all for a while and will continue. Starting a novena for her tomorrow.


----------



## LSCG (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe, you and Linda will be in my prayers.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 5, 2014)

Prayers up for you and your family Joe!!


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 5, 2014)

Prayers for Linda from here. Gary


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 5, 2014)

Joe, let us know something when you can. Linda we are pulling for you. Stay strong and in focus Joe.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 5, 2014)

So sorry for you folks. Prayers and thoughts coming to you from TAunton, Ma. Wish you the best


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Joe we're praying for Linda here as well...


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 6, 2014)

Hope things are looking better.
Thinking of you and Linda


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2014)

Stay strong Joe. We will keep you both in our thoughts. Please keep us posted as you can.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 6, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Well the news is not good, Linda has had a bad set back, been in the hospital with her since last Thursday and the docs say she has rejection and the don't know if they can fix it and shes too weak for another lung transplant so I don't know if she will ever come home this time so wish us luck folks, we need it! If I'm not around for awhile I know you will understand.
> 
> Love you guys and gals!!!!!!!! WB has helped me keep my sanity throughout Linda's health problems and you are all dear to my heart!!
> 
> Joe and Linda



man ill be keeping you in my prayers for sure and if you're ok with it ill get your family on a few local prayer chains

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 8, 2014)

As of this morning Linda is in critical condition but stable, Docs say it is more than likely rejection because all blood tests for infection and pneumonia are negative, they can't tell me if she will live yet.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 8, 2014)

Joe, I really hate to hear that. We will continue to pray for both of you. If there's anything we can do for you, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 8, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> As of this morning Linda is in critical condition but stable, Docs say it is more than likely rejection because all blood tests for infection and pneumonia are negative, they can't tell me if she will live yet.



My heart goes out to you brother. you and your wife have been added to a few local prayer chains.


----------



## Molokai (Oct 8, 2014)

Man, you need to stay strong. Hope everything works out well.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2014)

Glad to hear at least that there's no infection or pneumonia. Hang tough. I know you will.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 8, 2014)

Stay strong Joe. Prays your way. We love y'all!


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 8, 2014)

Ouch, I'll keep the 2 of you on my mind.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Update 3:30 MST,

Folks let me start this with this truth, I have never been a religious man, with that said let me say this, last night as I was just about to go to sleep I "HEARD" Linda call my name, and I mean that I heard her call me clear as a bell like she was right beside me and it scared me badly, I have never had an experience like this in my entire life!

Those of you that had been praying for her and have put her on pray lists please allow me to say thank you! I don't really know how to say this so please bare with me, as I very much think that I am coming over to your side! I can't explain how she called me but I knew somehow that she was not ready to leave and when I got face to face with her Doctor this afternoon he told me that her stats where good and she was not relying on the breathing machine as much and that she was headed in the right direction and I am ready to say THANK GOD!

Her Doctor is in charge of keeping folks alive after a transplant and the man works 12 hours a day minimum because his patients are not just patients, they are "his" family, and he works his butt off to make sure that they make it and I do mean this when I say it, Thank God!

She has had a lot of problems since the transplant and this time I honestly did not think that she had the strength to make it, but I now firmly believe that the power of prayer from all of you has made a difference.

Enough said.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart!

Joe

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 12


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Praise God for all that is good. Beleive Joe. There is your proof if you needed it. Prayers for her regaining strength and for you Joe.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 8, 2014)

Joe, that's AWESOME news. This made my night... been thinking about you guys all day.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 8, 2014)

Been thinking and praying all week. So glad everything's doing better. Prayers really do work..


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 9, 2014)

Joe, so glad to read that Linda is doing better. What an ordeal you've both been through ... my thoughts are with you.


----------



## SENC (Oct 9, 2014)

Continued prayers, Joe.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2014)

Been gone and just saw this- Hang in there Joe- Our prayers are with you.


----------



## TimR (Oct 9, 2014)

Love hearing news like that Joe, just made my day!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Update as of today, she's a tough little stinker for sure!!! And we are grateful for all the prayers!!!!!!!!!

Linda has done a 180 and is awake and doing pretty good considering what she's been through, still on the vent but getting weaned off of it, she can't talk yet because of the tracheostomy she had (and that frustrates the heck out of her) but she is much improved and getting stronger each day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 20, 2014)

thank god joe ill keep prayin for the both of you duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 20, 2014)

Good to hear positive news. She sounds like a tough cookie, in the best possible way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 20, 2014)

Really glad to hear this!!! Keeping you both in my thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy to hear positive news Joe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

That's great news Joe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 20, 2014)

Great news! I'll continue to pray!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2014)

That's great news! Keeping ya'll in my thoughts and prayers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 20, 2014)

Joe I will keep her in my nightly prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 20, 2014)

Glad to hear things are taking a positive turn. Continuing to with the best for both of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you Joe so much for that wonderful report on Linda. We are all pulling for her around here and for you to brother.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 23, 2014)

Prayers Joe, I hope it goes well for you and Linda ( my wife's name as well !)


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

How are you 2 doing lately? Haven't seen an update here.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 22, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> How are you 2 doing lately? Haven't seen an update here.....



Spent the day at the hospital yesterday with Linda and she did great, she spent 8 hours off of the vent just on the trach collar sitting up in a chair ( makes it easier to breathe sitting up ) so I was for the first time in weeks optimistic, if she keeps that going she will be home for Christmas which would be a blessing in my book! Our 7 year old grandson just said not 5 minutes ago that he hoped that Grandma could be home for Christmas, I hope so to, I was hoping for Thanksgiving but as long as she is still alive and improving I'll be happy with that!! As it stands, she is somewhat better and at this time improving and I'll take that in a heartbeat!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 22, 2014)

That's excellent news, Joe!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Linda is as tough as you Joe maybe tougher and that's tough. Great news Joe hoping she is home for Christmas too.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 22, 2014)

Glad to hear shes feeling better Joe !


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2014)

That's great news Joe! Continuing to pray for y'all, hope she's home soon! Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Great news to hear Joe, I wish I would have been able to hook up with you the other day but things just didn't align. I will continue to keep yall in my prayers.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

That's great news Joe!! Good for you!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2014)

Thats an awesome update Joe. Glad to hear it. Kevin is right - she's got grit. You both do.  keep us posted and tell her we all said "Happy Thanksgiving!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Great news to hear Joe, I wish I would have been able to hook up with you the other day but things just didn't align. I will continue to keep yall in my prayers.



It was good to talk to you Rodney, as you said too bad the time didn't work for us but next time you get this way, know that the door is open for you just give me a yell buddy!


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 22, 2014)

Joe
It's good to hear that Linda is doing better. My prayers are with you both.


----------

